# Navigator/ Baron/ Jr. Gent



## BigguyZ (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, I'm just curious, and I'm looking to get confirmation on this one, since I don't have all 3 "kits" to do a side-by-side comparison.  But, it seems to me that all 3 of these are the same.  Is that correct?


----------



## lorbay (Oct 22, 2009)

That's too funny, I was just about to ask the same thing. Being new to all these pen kits and all the names and which one is the same as that one,--- I'm confused. I was wondering if the is a chart somewhere on this website where it will tell you that the Navigator is the same as the Barron, this one is the same as that and so on.  Thanks.

Lin.


----------



## RussFairfield (Oct 22, 2009)

I can tell you that the Navigator from Woodcraft is the same kit as the Baron from Berea. The only difference is that Woodcraft offers fewer plating options. Someone else will have to tell you whether the Jr. Gent is the same kit. .


----------



## Whaler (Oct 22, 2009)

The Baron and Sedona are basically the same I am not sure about the Navigator. The Jr Gent is in a different family.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 22, 2009)

No they arent quite the same, The Baron, Navigator are the same, the Sedona is much the same as then as the three of them have a hex shaped grip section on the Roller Balls, the Jr Gentleman is more a kin to the Jr Statesman and Retros, In Fountain pen there isn't much difference, other than the threads are metal to metal in the Baron, Sedona and Navigator, and metal to plastic which stays shut better in the others.


----------



## randyrls (Oct 22, 2009)

BigguyZ said:


> Ok, I'm just curious, and I'm looking to get confirmation on this one, since I don't have all 3 "kits" to do a side-by-side comparison.  But, it seems to me that all 3 of these are the same.  Is that correct?



The short answer is yes, the longer answer is that the Baron is available in Titanium gold, but the Navigator is only plated gold.
The Gent Jr is available in several "flavors" The Gent Jr II with the postable cap is the same and available in Titanium gold, but others may be different!

With Craft Supplies check the part numbers carefully!

Hope this helps!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 22, 2009)

Randy, hate to disagree but the short answer is no.... The baron and the Navagator are the same but the Jr. Gent is a slightly bigger pen with a slight taper on the lower barrel all the bushings are different as are the tubes on the Jr. Gent......





randyrls said:


> The short answer is yes, the longer answer is that the Baron is available in Titanium gold, but the Navigator is only plated gold.
> The Gent Jr is available in several "flavors" The Gent Jr II with the postable cap is the same and available in Titanium gold, but others may be different!
> 
> With Craft Supplies check the part numbers carefully!
> ...


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 22, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Randy, hate to disagree but the short answer is no.... The baron and the Navagator are the same but the Jr. Gent is a slightly bigger pen with a slight taper on the lower barrel all the bushings are different as are the tubes on the Jr. Gent......


 
Roy's got it right on.  

In looking over my new catalog that arrived yesterday it looks like CUSA's Executive pen kit is the most similar to the baron/navigator/sedona line.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 22, 2009)

The Navigator does come in other platings as well, it has Black Ti., Satin Nickel, Chrome, plain Gold, Sterling Silver, and Platinum. The Jr. Gent is a bigger better made pen.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 22, 2009)

I just finished my first jr. gent II last night.  As others have said, the tubes are larger than those of the baron/navigator and the pen itself is larger.  I'm not sure about the original jr. gent.


----------



## glycerine (Oct 22, 2009)

One other thing, I believe the jr. gent is the only one that you can get with threads that match the plating of the rest of the pen.  The baron and navigator have the black enamel coated threads.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Oct 29, 2009)

glycerine said:


> One other thing, I believe the jr. gent is the only one that you can get with threads that match the plating of the rest of the pen. The baron and navigator have the black enamel coated threads.


 
And the black wears off over time leaving the pen looking like crap.  For that reason, I stopped making Baron/Navigator and now use only the Gent/Statesman for my capped pens.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 29, 2009)

bitshird said:


> In Fountain pen there isn't much difference, other than the threads are metal to metal in the Baron, Sedona and Navigator, and metal to plastic which stays shut better in the others.



Actually both the Baron/Sedona/Navigator and the Jr. Gent have metal to plastic threads. The draw back to the B/S/N threads is they are black enamel coated on all platings and will wear, the drawback to the Jr. threads is it's a 3 start that takes more than a turn to cap compared to the 4 start B/S/N which caps in less than a full turn.


----------



## tommy2tone (Oct 11, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Randy, hate to disagree but the short answer is no.... The baron and the Navagator are the same but the Jr. Gent is a slightly bigger pen with a slight taper on the lower barrel all the bushings are different as are the tubes on the Jr. Gent......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry for opening up an old wound,, but I had a request to do my first fountain pen. I picked up the Navigator from Woodcraft. Don't have the drill bits so going to get the  Junior series mold from ptownsubbie. If I read it right, it  can cast all 3 kits.. Navigator/Baron/Jr Gent I and II.


----------



## KenV (Oct 11, 2015)

Navigator, Baron, and the Jg1/Smitty's Calabarro use the same drill bits

JGII uses different drill bits.

Check out the tube and bushing data in the library.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 19, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Randy, hate to disagree but the short answer is no.... The baron and the Navagator are the same but the Jr. Gent is a slightly bigger pen with a slight taper on the lower barrel all the bushings are different as are the tubes on the Jr. Gent......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy is correct on this one.  Baron is closer to the Jr Gent 1 but even there there's a little difference- they use slightly different bushings.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 19, 2015)

Baron and Nav : 15/32nds  and 25/64ths..also a more narrow cone. 

Jr Gent 12.5mm and 10.5mm also tapered lower barrel.


----------



## PSNCO (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm assuming that when the OP says "Jr Gent" in comparing it with a Baron, he means "Jr Gent *I*"

The tubes are basically the same size (.01") difference between the two.  Same drill bits.

3 of the 4 bushings are the same (within .003")  the Jr Gent *I* has a taper while the Baron is straight.

I wish someone would keep in production/stock the Jr Gent *I* TBC bushings as there is only one bushing difference.  To overcome this, I started using a TBC Cigar bushing that is .460 for the Jr Gent I's .462 bushing and use the other 3 bushings for a Baron/Sedona.


----------

